# Another set of eyes please



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been working these measurements for hours and want to be certain they are correct. If someone has a few minutes I would appreciate another set of eyes.
The piece is a simple casing. Two pieces made the same, one placed upside down on top of the other to form half of an entertainment center. All wood is 3/4" birch plywood and they need to nestle into each other.
Thanks for the second look.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Not really sure what you mean with the double casing. But the only thing to jump out at me is that I think the top right measurement should be 23 1/4, not 23 3/4. If it's the latter, you're only using 1/4 ply on the right side.

Yes/no?


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> Not really sure what you mean with the double casing. But the only thing to jump out at me is that I think the top right measurement should be 23 1/4, not 23 3/4. If it's the latter, you're only using 1/4 ply on the right side.
> 
> Yes/no?


See that's why I asked for another set of eyes. Yes you are right. All ply is 3/4".
As for the double casing, what I am trying to say is just two of these built, one will be upside down and placed on top of the other. Two more will make the right side of the entertainment center. TV in the center. TV a separate item.
Thanks
I also have to adjust these measurements to the 64ths as sold in the stores now. It's been some time since I took drafting :icon_wink:


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, now I understand the "double casing", makes sense.
Good luck.

--Darrell


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Your 22 1/2" is wrong too unless you are not planning on rabbeting & dadoing them into the sides. If not, at least dowel or biscuit them.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

yeah, I agree with Tex. Use some dados, it makes assembly much, much easier and the case incredibly stronger. 
It also makes it tougher to change. I made a bar last week and the client wanted some changes after the carcass was already made (with dadoes). It hurts (and is tough) tearing apart your well constructed cabinetry.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help.

I plan on dadoing them and just add the dado depth to these measurements. I appreciate the help.


----------



## ehodgso (Dec 30, 2006)

Aren't your viertical dimensions wrong? or is your drawing not to scale?

Verticals would be 48 and 96 if the drawing is to scale.


----------



## ehodgso (Dec 30, 2006)

C&D Woodcraft said:


> Not really sure what you mean with the double casing. But the only thing to jump out at me is that I think the top right measurement should be 23 1/4, not 23 3/4. If it's the latter, you're only using 1/4 ply on the right side.
> 
> Yes/no?


Actually 22 1/2 for each inside measurement,,, 3/4 off on each side. 1-1/2 total... without accounting for dado cuts


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

ehodgso said:


> Actually 22 1/2 for each inside measurement,,, 3/4 off on each side. 1-1/2 total... without accounting for dado cuts


Except that he's not showing a cabinet on the right-hand side, only the left.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

ehodgso,
The drawing is not to scale. Total height for two of these is 72". I generally don't draw plans to perfect scale. But am starting to think I should. I haven't done mechanical drawing since high school in the late 60s. Can't find a decent CAD program that is affordable. So I continue on with my sketches.
C&D,
So your saying my measurements are correct? right.

Thanks again guys. I did build a prototype and found my original measurements off a bit. I hate when I do that. Hence this drawing and this thread.
Don't want to waste another sheet of plywood.


----------

